# Tuong Ot Toi Viet-nam



## jvpele (Mar 29, 2006)

TUONG OT TOI VIET-NAM

Does anyone have a recipe for the above, it's Chili Garlic Sauce.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 9, 2006)

No recipe but you can usually find it at a big grocery store in a jar.


----------



## jvpele (Apr 11, 2006)

No one in my area carries it, I have to order it which is a pain.


----------



## htc (Apr 11, 2006)

I think I have one at home, I will see when I get home. If you don't see me post here one way or another in a couple days, PM me to remind me. Thx!


----------

